# Dell Inspiron 1525



## vamsi360 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi friends,

I recently bought Dell Inspiron 1525 notebook.My configuration is

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 Ghz 800 Mhz FSB
GM969 Chipset
Santarosa Platform
wireless "n" lan
160 GB 5400 RPM HDD
Vista Home Premium
Intel X3100 Media Aceeleator
15.4" Glossy screen with TrueLife

Please use this thread to discuss all queries related to Inspiron 1525 laptop.I mean ALL....ok.Get here to find out the ultimate thread for your "wonderful" laptop


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude. Unless you want to play Crysis or do heavy animation work, that one is just perfect for you. It's a highly recommended laptop for any task and for any type of use. 

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR AWESOME PURCHASE.


----------



## JackyB (Jun 19, 2008)

If you go to this page *www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1525?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs and click on the customer ratings tab, you'll find 295 reviews on your laptop


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks friends,

I am really happy that you have taken time to reply to my question.

The review of cnet.com is also top-notch but i am led to confusion when dell told that we cannnot upgrade the graphics solution.

Anyway I NEVER EVER play games.Only bother is will X3000 graphics solution from intel will be able to play HD movies smoothly?
I am having troubles with my Media Centre in Home Premium.Is it the problem of graphics solution or Microsoft's media centre?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried players like VLC Media player and PowerDVD. They are much better when compared to MS MediaCentre. I never used Mediacenter till now


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 27, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> thanks friends,
> 
> I am really happy that you have taken time to reply to my question.
> 
> ...


X3100 is more than enough to play HD Media Content and will also handle aero smoothly.

Exactly what kind of trouble are you having with your Media Centre ?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 30, 2008)

The media centre is not responding for a sec or two wen i minimize or maximize it while viewing DVDs.Again for some movies only the introductory part is being played,the main movie part is not recognized.

In windows media player when i immediately switch to other track in the same playlist it is taking approximately 4 seconds to load and play.

I do use VLC but not powerDVD as it is not free.But I think media centre is quite feature-rich



desiibond said:


> Have you tried players like VLC Media player and PowerDVD. They are much better when compared to MS MediaCentre. I never used Mediacenter till now



I only use VLC for some purposes only because it is open-source but i think media centre is quite feature rich.I dont use powerrDVD as it is not free and i coant spend 4000+ bucks for PowerDVD.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm. Do media center and media player related updated/patches. Get latest updates of drivers. Install SP1 if it's not yet installed. That might fix the problem. It's certainly not related to hardware config. should be due to bugs in media center/mediaplayer or bad drivers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

use media player classic home theater mod after first installing k-lite mega codec pack. it will give you maximum performance if you tweak the codec pack properly. the current version is awssome because when I did a custom install with required tweaks, I noticed that the headding still said default profile, meaning what I recommend as a good setup IS the default setup. really impressive if you ask me.

And yes, I heard windows media center is indeed quite feature rich. you should have NO issues running it on this configuration because one of the MAIN reasons Intel made GMA X3100 was to have a nice and cheap budget solution onboard graphics for computers which is DirectX 10.0 compliant and can run windows vista flawlessly.

Make sure that you have updated the OS with the latest updates via the built in updater.

Reinstall graphics drivers, and check if they are the latest.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi i installed klite codec pack but have not used it because i dont like the UI of medai player classic.However any player can pklay the file when codecs are installed.But whats the problem with media centre in vista sp1 also.I have seen in Dell website forms also that users have the same problem

hello friends y there is no active participation to this thread.Are u not the fans of DELL the best solution for the best value for money.


----------



## coolbuddy (Jul 10, 2008)

hi dude just use VLC player....that sounds great when compared to media player...

 gud sound clarity......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> hi i installed klite codec pack but have not used it because i dont like the UI of medai player classic.


You don't ? I pity you. Its so feature rich yet so light. I think its a perfect example of old fashioned software still performing good. 


vamsi360 said:


> However any player can pklay the file when codecs are installed.But whats the problem with media centre in vista sp1 also.I have seen in Dell website forms also that users have the same problem


REALLY ? Quite intresting.

But looking at your avatar, I wanted to ask this question: Have you tried to use MythTV on Ubuntu or some other distro ?


vamsi360 said:


> hello friends y there is no active participation to this thread.


Perhaps its because not many people are in the exact same situation as you are. 


vamsi360 said:


> Are u not the fans of DELL the best solution for the best value for money.


Opinions differ.


----------



## vamsi360 (Aug 20, 2008)

hello the thread is still open...

*I have a query::::
*
How to install xp on my 1525.When I try to do it it says hard drives are not found.I even slipstreamed the SATA drivers but that to doesnot seem to solve the problem

METALHEADGAUTAM please solve this.........anyone is welcomed....thankyou


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

xp installed way back 2 months ago now not even using it and hence formatted it and installed Arch.

Ok anyone who has a problem installing xp on Inspiron 1525 or any laptop consult me.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 13, 2008)

How much did it cost you?? I contacted my nearest Dell dealer and he said that Inspiron 1525 whose price is given on internet at 35,900 is Rs 42,000. I am doubtful that he is lying. *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1525?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs here you can view the details of the lappy I am talking about. It's the middle one on that page...


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

i configured and bought it online


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 13, 2008)

But how much did it cost you?? I think your configuration is approximately the same as I am referring to. So if you could tell how much it cost you, I would be thankful...


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 13, 2008)

ankit_niitian said:


> But how much did it cost you?? I think your configuration is approximately the same as I am referring to. So if you could tell how much it cost you, I would be thankful...


 
I got DELL Bluetooth headset worth Rs 3000 free with it and the processor is E7200 not E5800 listed now.It has got 800 MHZ speed not 667 Mhz speed mentioned now.Check once.The processor costs 2000 more.

I got the above for 42000 including taxes and in this 1000 for shipment charge


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 26, 2009)

any Inspiron 1525 or Dell laptop queries?


----------

